# CPU 315-2 DP LED SF bleibt an



## bernd67 (28 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

habe o.g. CPU in einem PB Netz als Slave projektiert.
Tausche mit einem Master einige Daten aus was auch funktioniert.

Wenn der Master jetzt vom Netz getrennt wird gehen bei meiner CPU die beiden LEDs BF und SF an.

Schaltet der Master jetzt wieder zu geht nur die BF LED aus!

Die Daten werden aber weiter ausgetauscht. Nur die SF LED bleibt an.

Im Diagnosepuffer steht Baugruppe gestört oder Wartung erforderlich mit der Ereignis ID 16#3942.

Ziehe ich bei mir den PB Stecker und stecke ihn anschließend wieder drauf ist die LED auch wieder aus.

Kann mir jemand das erklären?

mfg
bernd67


----------



## HaDi (28 Januar 2010)

Erklären kann ich dir das auch nicht, ich finde im Gegenteil auch, dass die SF-LED wieder ausgehen sollte, andere Slaves schaffen das.
Hast du die neueste Firmware drauf ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## IchBinsNur (29 Januar 2010)

Also ich erkläre mir das so...
Der #39xx besagt dass es sich um einen "kommenden Alarm" handelt.
Solange kein "gehender Alarm" mit #38xx kommt, liegt der Fehler für das Gerät noch vor und wird dann auch mit SF angezeigt...
Wenn jetzt der Busstecker ab- und wieder angesteckt wird, lädt der Master die Konfigurationsdaten zum Slave, 
dieser wird wieder "jungfräulich" und somit löscht der Master auch seine SF-LED (in Erwartung neuer Alarme).


----------

